# Looking for a sailing ride: Miami to Freeport in mid April and return a couple of days later



## peekaboo

Hi,

We (one 45+yo male adult, two male teenagers) are looking for someone with experience and a sailboat for a sail from Miami to Freeport in mid April (around Easter) and then optionally a ride back a couple of days later as we could take the ferry back. I've got ASA certifications, a ton of windsurfing experience, and some sailing experience, so I should be able to take watch shifts and be of use.

DM me if you're interested and want to start a discussion on options, cost, etc.

Cheers.


----------

